# steckachse



## haha (17. März 2008)

hab heute meine (12mm/150mm) steckachse bekommen und mich hat fast der schlag getroffen: 79 euro vk für ein lächerliches stück alu.
die achse ist minderwertiger als die eines sc vp frees, und die kostet nicht mal die hälfte. daher meine frage: welche achsen habt ihr verbaut, wo habt ihr die her und habt ihr auch einen so horrenden preis zahlen müssen?
der größte witz ist, dass die achse auch noch zu lang ist. es steht aber auf der verpackung, dass das gute stück für intense geeignet ist.


----------



## fx:flow (17. März 2008)

hab die meines wissens nach originale. für den preis müsst ich auf die rechnung gucken.. war nich viel. die is auf beiden seiten soweit bei mir passend, die muttern sind halt sehr breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (17. März 2008)

jepp orischinal   und kostet wie intenseüblich hier auch n heidengeld.. im vergleich zu usa usd/eur preisen.
aber wayne? wer sich hier n socom (oder n anderes intense) kauft, der sollte sich nicht an den euronen, die ne achse kostet stören, oder sich vorher gedanken machen, ob er sich sowas nciht selber bastelt.


----------



## haha (18. März 2008)

über den hohen preis würde ich mich auch nicht aufregen, allerdings dann schon wenn der preis im bezug auf die verarbeitung und die passgenauigkeit der achse viel zu hoch ist. für das geld würde ich mir dann ne schönere lösung wünschen wie z.b die von santa cruz. leider passt die aber nicht....


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2008)

sorry, aber was genau stört dich denn?


----------



## haha (18. März 2008)

1. die achse sitzt auf der einen seite mit dem gewinde im ausfallende
2. sie ist zu lang
3. unter passgenau versteh ich etwas anderes
für dieses geld erwarte ich halt einfach, dass ich das ding auspack, einbau, und dass es passt und ich nicht erst rumsägen, feilen oder sonstwas muss. wenn ihr dass so hinnehmt, ist das eure sache, ich habs heute jedenfalls zurückgeschickt..


----------



## mc schrecka (18. März 2008)

hatte bei meinem Rahmen eine dazubekommen die 150 hatte. War die Orginale, aber meine Ausfallenden sind 135. Hab dann ne selbstgedrehte Achse genommen und siehe da, passt wie eins.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2008)

Bei mir sitzt auch kein gewinde im Ausfallende (150*12) dafür sind ja die Spacer da die das ganze in der richtigen mittigen Position halten.
Ist auch nichts zu lang.


----------



## abiot (18. März 2008)

bei mir liegt das gewinde auch am ausfallende auf.....
wird aber wohl mit den spacern zu tun haben.

@bachi
hast du die spacer an beiden seiten drann oder nur an einer?

grüße


----------



## haha (18. März 2008)

wenn es euch interessiert, meine achse findet ihr bei hibike unter intense.
dort kostet sie auch nur 49 euro.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. März 2008)

auf beiden logischerweise...
das teil sieht in etwa so aus:






oder so
links und rechts jeweils die spacer.. dann iss nichts mehr zu lang oder liegt wo auf.

und sie spacer passen ja exakt in die aussparungen (schreibt man das so?) der dropouts und da liegt dann auch kein gewinde auf..
---> no problem.

edit: sooo nochmal live bilder von mir, die ich mal gemacht hatte:
dropouts:



achse:



wie es zusammegehört ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (19. März 2008)

Hab mir ein Hadley Achse gekauft bij www.balleracing.com. Ist billiger, leichter und schoner als die Intense Achsen, die ja VIEL zu teuer sind!

http://www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley12mmIntense150.htm

Kostet nur $29


----------



## fl1p (19. März 2008)

http://portal.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/portal.dll?AnbieterID=8538
Links unter Naben und dann die Steckachsen. Die 150er dürfte ja auch passen und kostet nur 30. Die werde ich mir bestellen...


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2008)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Hadley Achse gekauft bij www.balleracing.com. Ist billiger, leichter und schoner als die Intense Achsen, die ja VIEL zu teuer sind!
> 
> http://www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley12mmIntense150.htm
> 
> Kostet nur $29



ich dachte immer intense kauft die achse auch nur von hadley dazu?


----------



## Christiaan (19. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich dachte immer intense kauft die achse auch nur von hadley dazu?



Nee, die Achsen von Hadley sind viel besser gemacht, leichter und billiger


----------



## fl1p (19. März 2008)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Hadley Achse gekauft bij www.balleracing.com. Ist billiger, leichter und schoner als die Intense Achsen, die ja VIEL zu teuer sind!
> 
> http://www.balleracing.com/Hadley/Hadley12mmIntense150.htm
> 
> Kostet nur $29



Weißt du noch, was du für den Versand bezahlt hast?


----------



## Christiaan (19. März 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht Irre, $10 fuer Versand, geht ja im Brief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (19. März 2008)

Nice, danke.
Für ~35 ist man momentan dann wohl dabei.


----------



## Deleted 26464 (19. März 2008)

Gehst zum schrauben preisinger (münchen) kaufst eine m12 schraube mit 180mm länge und gut ist, hat damals 10euro gekostet.

Ich weis ist ein bischen schwer, aber hält für die ewigkeit.

Intense und qualität, da muss man nicht viel sagen, aber fahren und kaufen tun wir trotzdem das zeug.


----------



## fl1p (19. März 2008)

100g weniger für ~20 Aufpreis, sitzt präzise in Ausfallenden und Nabe, Ästhetik, angenehmerer Ein- Ausbau, garantiert kein Rost.
Für mich genug Gründe nicht einfach eine Stahl-Gewindestange zu nehmen.


----------



## iRider (20. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich dachte immer intense kauft die achse auch nur von hadley dazu?



Nein, von Sun-Ringle.

Stimme voll zu das die Hadley-Achsen wertiger sind. Allerdings sind sie so masshaltig dass ich die Eloxalschicht in den Ausfallenden des Rahmens ein bisschen wegnehmen musste (nicht masshaltig eloxiert!!!) da sie sonst nicht reingepasst hätten.


----------



## napsism (11. April 2008)

fährt jemand eine titanachse in 12x150?? (eigenbau/einzelanfertigung)


----------



## rex_sl (11. April 2008)

also nach überschlagsrechnung und gewicht laut tabellenbuch wird ne titanachse mit länge 162mm um die 208g wiegen. also nicth wirklich überzeugend. 

kann mir auch keinen vorteil vorstellen auser der ich hab eine faktor.


----------



## fl1p (24. April 2008)

So, ich habe nun eine perfekt passende Achse für 19 ergattern können.
Allerdings habe ich nun ein Problem mit meinem Schaltwerkschützer. In etwa so ein Teil:




Und zwar hat die Achse ein Feingewinde, das Gewinde des Schaltwerkschützers hat jedoch eine größere Steigung.

Haben grundsätzlich alle m12 Achsen ein Feingewinde? 
Oder bekommt man eventuell ein m12 Feingewinde in den Guard hineingeprügelt?


----------



## klemmi (24. April 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun eine perfekt passende Achse für 19 ergattern können.



Woher denn? Was wiegt sie?


----------



## fl1p (24. April 2008)

Ich hab die bei 100%Bike gekauft, war wohl ein Einzelstück. Ist jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr im Online-Shop zu finden.
So wie die hier, nur eben kürzer. Kannst ja mal per Email anfragen, ob die wieder welche rein bekommen.

Wiegen konnte ich sie in Ermangelung einer Waage leider noch nicht.
Fühlt sich, bis auf die Muttern, aber sehr leicht an.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2008)

schaltwerkschützer am m3?
mach doch einfach mal n foddo von dem zeugs evtl hilfts der veranschaulichung.
 ich denke aber, dass weder meine achse noch die am v10 damals ein feingewinde hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (24. April 2008)

Wolle Foddo? Kannste haben.






Links Achse, Mitte Mutter, Rechts Mutter vom Schaltwerkschutz




Und noch mal einzeln


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2008)

auch wenn ich nun gefahr laufe dir nicht zu helfen:
lass doch den schaltwerksschutzgedöhns weg... habsch bis jetzt auch noch nie gebraucht..
ich glaube das gewinde meiner achse ist ist gröber.. runterladen und vergrößern: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/1/2/7/_/large/M3Achse.jpg
achse vom v10:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/1/2/7/_/large/ScV10Achse.JPG
könnten aber auch alle das gleiche haben


----------



## fl1p (24. April 2008)

Ja, ich schätze auch, dass die Gewinde bei dir gröber sind. Mist, also ist es bei mir ein Feingewinde.

Naja, ich hab schon sehr schiss um das Ausfallende. Wenn ich mir da das Schaltauge abreiße, kostet es bei Hibike z.B. mal eben 240...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2008)

wie war das doch gleich mit dem bmw gtr vergleich.. nicht nur in der anschaffung teuer, sondern auch im unterhalt  
aber wie gesagt hatte bis jetzt noch nie so probleme und mein mid cage x0 hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen streifschuss.
hätte aber noch in bälde dropouts abzugeben


----------



## fl1p (24. April 2008)

Ja ja, ich weiÃ schon warum du mir empfiehlst das Dropout zu zermoshen. ;D

Aber davon mal abgesehen. Wenn man es dann mal zerstÃ¶rt, dann irgendwo, wo man mit Sicherheit keinen Ersatz bekommt. Auch nicht fÃ¼r 500â¬. 

Bei meinem Vario hab ich Schaltaugen im Wert von ca. 70â¬ geschrottet (6 StÃ¼ck).


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2008)

mosher!


----------

